# does cholestasis start earlier in second pregnancy?



## lemons64

i had ICP with my first pregnancy was hospitalised for 3 weeks at 31 weeks
pregnant as my lft and bile acid levels were so high, given steroids, urso and
vit k until i was induced at 37 weeks and now have a healthy 10 month old.
I cant remember exactly when i started itching in my first pregnancy but it was
in the second tri but i just put it down to pregnancy symptoms. it was only when
i had a appointment with a midwife who saw me constantly itching my palms and
told me about icp symptoms that i realised i might have it.
anyway my question is how soon can ICP start i am now 9 weeks pregnant with my
second and at night can not stop itching i am waking up in the night itching and
cant get to sleep with it. it feels exactly as before: heated, tingly, itchy
palms, feet and limbs. sometimes i feel like its in my head because the dr said
it cant be its too early for icp but then i see scratch marks on my arms and
legs and nearly crying at night with that uncomfatable feeling and think it must
be!
I have a blood test booked in 3 weeks time but i wanted opinions, advice or
experiances of icp this early on in 2nd pregnancys.
I am worried if i leave it i will be hospitalised again something that cant
happen as i have to be at home to look after my son.

thank u for taking the time to read this and would really appreciate any advice


----------



## babyforme1

Hi,
I have heard that it can start in the end of your second tri, and of corse the 3rd trimester. I had cholestasis with my first pregnancy and was induced at 36 weeks with at 7 lb 15 oz boy.. OMG.. right.. now with my second I am at 20 weeks. I am being seen by a specialist incase I get this disease again. I am also itching a lot know at night time all over my body. I don't want this disease at all again, so I am trying to wait utnil atleast the 3rd trimester to get tested. Good Luck. I also have been reading that with the 2nd pregnancy with cholestasisyou are alteast at a 50% risk of getting it again.


----------



## ella n girls

i had this with all 3 pregnancys and my second it started at 38 weeks even tho i itched constantly all the way thru and was tested loads for it i never had it , my 3rd pregnancy was at 32 weeks i had it but i had yet again been itching al the way thru and tests revealed i didnt have it so i think it just depends , but i think its natural to itch when your pregnant and when uve had it previously i think your mind tells you your itchin g lol


----------

